# Paypal Account



## donee (12 Jan 2010)

Hi I want to set up a website thats able to accept Paypal payments. I dont have a P/p account . Is there an idots guide to setting one up and do i need to have a Credit Card to open one. Cheers in advance.


----------



## chrisboy (12 Jan 2010)

You need a credit card and an email address.. It couldnt be simpler..


----------



## donee (12 Jan 2010)

Havent got a CC would a debit card suffice. cheers


----------



## PaddyBloggit (13 Jan 2010)

You can use a 'disposable' credit card like the one Visa one offered by 3V ... more here to set up a PayPal account:

http://www.3v.ie

Payments can be accepted by PayPal on your behalf.

Read up on the PayPal site for more:

http://www.paypal.com


----------



## donee (13 Jan 2010)

paddy cheers for that


----------



## gilboy (11 Feb 2010)

Would be interested in hearing how competitive the paypal service is in relation to other payment bureaus. 

I am a little confused about the Payment Service Providers(merchant accounts etc) as the rates I see quoted for these are not cheaper than the likes of bureaus which don't have monthly subscription fees etc

Thanks


----------

